# [Friday 31st May] - ASTRAL CIRCUS - Laughing Buddha, Pogo, Shane Gobi, Slackbaba & more!



## mirageman (Apr 22, 2013)

VERY LIMITED £5 TICKETS ARE NOW ON SALE... visit:

http://www.astralcircus.net/

★★★★ MAIN ROOM ★★★★

★★ Laughing Buddha (Nano Records) ★ LIVE ★ & DJ sets
★★ New album preview! ★★ 
https://www.facebook.com/jezbuddha

★★ Pogo (Master Blasters/Nano Records)
http://www.nanorecords.co.uk/artists/pogo.php

★★ Shane Gobi (Alchemy Records)
https://www.facebook.com/DJ.SHANE.GOBI

★★ System E (Pink Elephant Records) ★ LIVE ★
https://soundcloud.com/system-e

★★ Nick Sentience (Sentience Productions)
https://www.facebook.com/nicksentience.music

★★ Nikki S (Inspired Spirit Music)
https://www.facebook.com/NikkiSOfficial

★★ Sean Spindrift (Mutagen Records/Planet Bob)
https://soundcloud.com/sean-spindrift

★★ Neill Moore (Aural Phonix)
https://soundcloud.com/neill_moore


★★★★ ALTERNATIVE ROOM ★★★★

★★ Slackbaba (Liquid Records) ★ LIVE ★
https://www.facebook.com/slackbaba/info

★★ Project Sketch (Arkona Creation) ★ LIVE ★
https://soundcloud.com/theprojectsketch

★★ Lorraine (Psilocybe Tribe)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dj-Lorraine-Psilocybe-Tribe/201512533234677

★★ Jamez23 (Trick Music - ODT)

★★ Robin Triskele (Triskele Management)
https://soundcloud.com/robintriskele

★★ Andy Force (Mutagen Records)
https://www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen

★★ Mirageman (Astral Circus) 
www.soundcloud.com/mirageman

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
★★ UV decor by Cognitive Dissidents
www.facebook.com/cognitivedissidents

★★ String art by Ink Junkie
www.facebook.com/inkjunkieuv

★★ Stretch lycra by Late Blossom
www.facebook.com/LateBlossomDeco

+ Lasers, lighting and a UV tsunami! 

★★ Visuals by Nikki S

Info & guest list: info@astralcircus.net

Websites:
www.astralcircus.net
www.accessallareas.org
www.brixtonjamm.org

Facebook Event Page: www.facebook.com/events/492017834196515/

TRANSPORT

Underground: Brixton (Victoria Line)

Rail: Brixton mainline station

Bus: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,
322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night bus: N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/

Join us on www.facebook.com/astralcircus

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## mirageman (May 2, 2013)

Just a couple more days to grab our £5 earlybird tickets from www.astralcircus.net before they get lost in the quantum soup! Get in there quick!


----------



## mirageman (May 8, 2013)

*Win tickets to Astral Circus!* 

*Check out the competition on our Astral Circus Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/AstralCircus 

...and follow the simple instructions... we look forward to your entries! And we promise no stupid multiple choice questions which insult your intelligence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Good luck!*


----------



## mirageman (May 16, 2013)

Hey beautiful party people, more exciting news! We can confirm there will be an official Astral Circus AFTERPARTY at the 414 Club, a 10 minute walk from the Brixton Jamm, from 6.30am onwards for those of you that want to keep on having it well in to Saturday. 

Full line up to be announced soon!


----------

